# Anyone had success with Almonds/almond milk?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

so i'm looking for ways to vary my diet a little.right now i'm only drinking water so something different would be nice.i came across this that details everything:http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/ipad/the-pros-and-cons-of-almond-milk/story-fn6jaj16-1225984312290what do you guys think?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have used almond milk, as soy now gives me skin problems, but I most prefer rice milk for flavor. While I recognize that you are not drinking cow's milk, this article should keep your defense against the dairy industry in place: http://www.rense.com/general26/milk.htmMark


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I eat almonds without a problem. Haven't tried almond milk but it sounds tasty! Personally I have soy milk and find that to be quite gentle on the stomach. Like overitnow, I think cow's milk can be quite bad for a lot of people with IBS, so replacing it is a good call.You could try herbal teas (particularly peppermint as it's good for cramps) as a safe alternative to water.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Monday morning,I eat almonds every day and have almond milk on my oatmeal in the morning. I am lactose intolerant and also hypoglycemic so I get the unsweetened version which really is'nt bad! They do make a sweetened version. I have also tried the rice milk and I think I like the almond milk better. It has a thicker consistency and more flavor.Good luck, Chea


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Chea said:


> Hi Monday morning,I eat almonds every day and have almond milk on my oatmeal in the morning. I am lactose intolerant and also hypoglycemic so I get the unsweetened version which really is'nt bad! They do make a sweetened version. I have also tried the rice milk and I think I like the almond milk better. It has a thicker consistency and more flavor.Good luck, Chea


ok, thanks.i've heard of rice milk but never tried it because of the 'milk' in its name. how do they make rice milk and what's in it?i used to love oatmeal before ibs, but my stomach is literally destroyed by it now.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't know the process but the only ingredients are organic brown rice, water, sea salt, carageenan (for thickness) and mineral supplements. So that all seems pretty "clean."Mark


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

quarky said:


> I eat almonds without a problem. Haven't tried almond milk but it sounds tasty! Personally I have soy milk and find that to be quite gentle on the stomach. Like overitnow, I think cow's milk can be quite bad for a lot of people with IBS, so replacing it is a good call.You could try herbal teas (particularly peppermint as it's good for cramps) as a safe alternative to water.


i've never heard of peppermint tea. i'll try and check it out, thanks


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

overitnow said:


> I don't know the process but the only ingredients are organic brown rice, water, sea salt, carageenan (for thickness) and mineral supplements. So that all seems pretty "clean."Mark


thanks. i already eat a lot of white rice. could peppermint make things worse? i might make a new thread and list the foods that might work.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

one other thing with almonds was that they're mostly fat right? isn't dietary fat very, very bad for IBS-D?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No more so than the amount of fiber would be for some IBS D'ers. Only way to learn if you can tolerate them is to eat them or try the milk.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of fat is how much fat in a meal. A few almonds probably won't be bad, but it is easy to eat a lot of nuts and you may find you are OK with 6 but not OK with a couple of big handfuls.Even if you don't tolerate fat well you do need some healthy fats in the diets and nuts can be a good source of fats you need that you can't make.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> A lot of fat is how much fat in a meal. A few almonds probably won't be bad, but it is easy to eat a lot of nuts and you may find you are OK with 6 but not OK with a couple of big handfuls.Even if you don't tolerate fat well you do need some healthy fats in the diets and nuts can be a good source of fats you need that you can't make.


yah, i'm starting to feel run down since going on a 'no fat' diet. would i be safer using fish oil or almonds as a source of dietary fat? which one provides the best source of fat?what about an egg yolk?thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Egg yolk has some (but not all) of the fatty acids--see link on other thread with details on that.Hard to say which would be safer for you as everyone varies, but you could try adding a few almonds to a meal (like 6 a day, it doesn't take much) or see if you can eat fish rather than chicken once in awhile, or take a fish oil capsule.


----------



## BoneFlowerBaby (Jul 13, 2011)

While almond milk is a great alternative, it should not be used to drink all the time. Any sort of dairy or dairy like substances can upset the tummy all the same. I know this, soy milk really is just as bad as normal milk for my IBS-D. It sucks...I still to drinking cold brewed green tea and herbal teas a lot, and for if i want to drink something like soda I generally just get juice and mix it with perrier water. Theres plenty of things that are fairly safe to drink that isn't dairy or dairy-like. But see what works for you, because Almond milk is quite yummy, it just have to drink it very sparingly.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Egg yolk has some (but not all) of the fatty acids--see link on other thread with details on that.Hard to say which would be safer for you as everyone varies, but you could try adding a few almonds to a meal (like 6 a day, it doesn't take much) or see if you can eat fish rather than chicken once in awhile, or take a fish oil capsule.


oh so egg yolk doesn't have all the necessary fat? what link are you referring to? i couldn't see it. i'm about to start taking fish oil. would fish oil plus egg yolks cover me for all the necessary dietary fat?thanks


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

BoneFlowerBaby said:


> While almond milk is a great alternative, it should not be used to drink all the time. Any sort of dairy or dairy like substances can upset the tummy all the same. I know this, soy milk really is just as bad as normal milk for my IBS-D. It sucks...I still to drinking cold brewed green tea and herbal teas a lot, and for if i want to drink something like soda I generally just get juice and mix it with perrier water. Theres plenty of things that are fairly safe to drink that isn't dairy or dairy-like. But see what works for you, because Almond milk is quite yummy, it just have to drink it very sparingly.


so almond milk contains dairy? it's supposed to not contain dairy.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

No, it doesn't contain dairy. Almond milk is a milk _alternative._ So is rice milk. So is soy milk. So is coconut milk. Just alternatives with "milk" in the name to let you know that you can use it in _place _of dairy milk; in other words, with your cereal, with your coffee, tea, etc., with a piece of chocolate cake. Soy can have the same type of reaction in some people - gas and upset tummy, but that doesn't mean it contains dairy - it doesn't.You have to read your labels. Some grocery stores have sections now, away from all the other food, that have dairy-free, gluten-free, peanut-free, etc. - all grouped in the same places so they're easy to identify. Still, you need to read labels. Perhaps you would have good luck going to see a nutritionist. I imagine we're all pretty knowledgeable people on this forum but certainly not all qualified to let you know if you're getting the right amount of nutrients in the diet you're embarking on.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've always used rice milk as my alternative to regular milk... it's great and I have NO issues at all with digestion. Soy milk on the other hand... GAS!Trader Joe's sells really cheap rice milk. I'd assume Costco does too. It can be really expensive in regular grocery stores!


----------

